# Pop, poppop flame spitting cruze



## rsandoval32 (Apr 14, 2015)

Has anyone gotten their cruze to spit flames, I found someone on Instagram that has but idk how their set up is https://instagram.com/p/2Zhw4nDi9j/


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Only the fastest cars spit flames:uhh:


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure he has a flamethrower kit in his car. I'm running straight pipe from turbo with only the stock resonator and have yet to have a flame come out.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

flame thrower kits are obvious, that is def not a flame thrower kit.


----------



## rsandoval32 (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't think its a flame thrower kit, or maybe it is, idk lol


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Bee r rev limiter


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I bet it's those turbo stickers he slapped on.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That cruzen is not going to last long .. those exhaust pressures back up into the intake .. guess how ...Valves ... he is looking at a major teardown ..just a matter of time and more shenanigans for the valves and intake to give out from those velocities to take their toll .. remember this guys when considering exhaust systems on your cruzens .. remember there are 2 velocities of backpressures that must be alleviated through the exhaust for proper evacuation of said pressures ..

Now do you understand the Goofie Balls trick with that cruzen ? 

Backpressures !


----------



## rsandoval32 (Apr 14, 2015)

Is it like that for any car


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

There's a guy who has after marker headers n down pipe on his 1.8 does a flame every now and then not like those flames tho


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

rsandoval32 said:


> Is it like that for any car


The cruzen in the video has most probably altered the exhaust system in any number of ways . 

I could only speculate as to what has been removed , and what has been added . I find that so many young guys just have to alter the exhaust with out doing the research into what is involved with the evacuation of exhaust gasses and velocities of these pressures ..

It is the velocity of the exhaust pressure that we are hearing in the said video .


----------



## rsandoval32 (Apr 14, 2015)

high or low velocity


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

we can hear both Velocities ... check this out . 

http://superstreetonline.com


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

He uses a bee R rev limiter I have one on another car it cuts out the ign. It's a pretty cool unit to have if used right


----------



## rsandoval32 (Apr 14, 2015)

Isn't that only for jap cars


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Its anti-lag guys. Google cars that make your ears bleed and you'll find some videos.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

rsandoval32 said:


> Isn't that only for jap cars


No 


170-3tree said:


> Its anti-lag guys. Google cars that make your ears bleed and you'll find some videos.


No


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

SneakerFix said:


> No
> 
> 
> No


I agree that nut job is doing a serious no no with that cruzen .
How is the Smurf doing these days ?

Still trying to put his cruzen on a pedestal ?


----------



## pikeintheboat (Jun 8, 2015)

I was more interested in the V8 revving in the background.


----------



## Xanniebarman (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm sure it's possible like my srt4 TBE 3" no cat or muffler side side would shoot flames all the time especially when getting on it and no lift shifting. Should just take exhaust work and some power mods


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Xanniebarman said:


> I'm sure it's possible like my srt4 TBE 3" no cat or muffler side side would shoot flames all the time especially when getting on it and no lift shifting. Should just take exhaust work and some power mods


its not exhaust work that does it. It's fuel or ignition cut. sRT4s Rotory engines all run rich off idle and mid that's why the do it so easy with out much work


----------



## Xanniebarman (Jun 17, 2015)

SneakerFix said:


> its not exhaust work that does it. It's fuel or ignition cut. sRT4s Rotory engines all run rich off idle and mid that's why the do it so easy with out much work


Lul wut.Mazdais only automaker that made rotary engines and quit.fuel with open exhaust=flames. I had one the have a 2.4 liter combustion engine rotary haha


----------

